# Should There Be A Cutting Section?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cutting Forum?*​
Yes1963.33%Dont Care826.67%No310.00%


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

should there be a cutting forum in the diet and nutrition section?

to help people going in to comps?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I think there is isn't there??? Would it not come under weightloss???


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i would say weight loss is for 'large people' wanting to get slimmer but i meen people going into comps and wanting to sort out a cutting diet to be as lean and dry as possible


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

There is a sub heading on the weight-loss section saying 'want to cut down for competition'.

I see where your coming from though, some peeps may want their advice more specific


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh yeah, a whole section for emos. :lol:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

the weight loss section is sufficient. I've had good advice from there.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BassJunkie said:


> Oh yeah, a whole section for emos. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the issue you have there is that no one who coaches will give free advice specific for the individual so all you will get is opinions and when you are dieting to many opinions will mess your head up


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the issue you have there is that no one who coaches will give free advice specific for the individual so all you will get is opinions and when you are dieting to many opinions will mess your head up


x2, plus around dieting is where an edge can be had, prep can be a sacred area.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I guess the problem is bodybuilding is after all a competition. If all the trade secrets we're on show for all and sundry then it would defy the point of competiton.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the issue you have there is that no one who coaches will give free advice specific for the individual so all you will get is opinions and when you are dieting to many opinions will mess your head up


Except most the opinions are gold on this forum


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes but they vary alot now you ask a question 2 weeks out from a show about the final week and see how many opinions you will get


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

You will find stuff like this on MD and to be be fair there is some good info regarding this.....however,everybody reacts different to everything from food,drugs,training,etc.

Its not always the right thing to do as everybody will have a different answer and will in turn end up messing the diet completly up.


----------

